# NREMT-B Recertification Questions



## tulsa442 (Mar 24, 2009)

What do I do if I am not currently working in EMS and using my EMT skills? Is there anything else I can do before I recertify so I don't have to retake the class? This is for the state of Oklahoma. Also, is there a list of approved CEU classes somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 24, 2009)

Recertify under inactive status

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/rr_faq.asp#14


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 24, 2009)

Step 1.  Ask yourself, "who certifies me?"

Step 2.  Type their name into the Google to find their website

Step 3.  Go to their website

Step 4.  Click on "Recertification"

Step 5.  Click on "EMT-Basic"

Step 6.  Read this


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 24, 2009)

tulsa442 said:


> What do I do if I am not currently working in EMS and using my EMT skills? Is there anything else I can do before I recertify so I don't have to retake the class? This is for the state of Oklahoma. Also, is there a list of approved CEU classes somewhere?
> 
> Thanks!



One can choose inactive status but still have to meet the re-registration requirements. To re license in OK one has to have a licensed physician sign evaluation of skills (lab, field or other) to maintain their license (this is for all levels of license). The NREMT does not require one to be active in the field for the Basic level for field evaluation. 

CEU courses are classes that are sanctioned or approved per the OSDH EMS Division or relates to the NHTSA EMT curriculum. CEU's can easily be obtained at conventions such as Tulsa Life Flight, OEMTA Medic Up-Date and other such events. Up to ten hours can be obtained per on-line services and other classes such as PEPP, PHTLS and even EVOC can add up easily. Remember though; a refresher must also be taken and current CPR. 

Here is a link with futher information http://www.ok.gov/health/Protective_Health/Emergency_Medical_Services/

Good luck, if you any further question feel free to call Bob or Eddie @ OSDH (405) 271-4027

R/r 911


----------



## tulsa442 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!

The NREMT site says:

"Only certified EMS professionals who can document a minimum of 6 months active affiliation with an EMS service, may request inactive status. A certified EMS professional may not request inactive status in their initial recertification period if they have never been affiliated with an ambulance/rescue service or functioned in a patient health care setting."

Does this mean I'm screwed? I have not worked in EMS yet, but would like to keep my license. I'm up for recertificaiton next year.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 25, 2009)

tulsa442 said:


> Does this mean I'm screwed?


If you don't read the website more completely, then yes, you are screwed.

Did you read the link I gave you?


----------



## tulsa442 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes I read it. It says:

To Re-certify You Need to:
1. Be actively working within an emergency medical service,
rescue service, or patient health care facility using your
EMT-Basic skills.

So at this point, if I am not working in any of these within 6 months before my recertification, then I need to retake the EMT Basic class?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 25, 2009)

Ooops!  They changed it!  My mistake, and I apologize for the confusion.

This is bizarre.  NR must be out of their minds.  I understand what they are trying to do, but this isn't a good way to achieve it.

As for having to repeat it, it's just 120 hours.  You can knock it out in less than a month.  I've taken it three times and learned something new each time, so don't sweat it.


----------



## tulsa442 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well then my next question would be if part time would count? I don't think it does. 

Also, is there an online EMT basic course or something? Or is there anyone in NE Oklahoma that knows of a fast track course or anything?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 25, 2009)

There is no time line or amount one has to perform duties, so one can be on the roster and work one day a year to be current. 

EMT is very easy to re-cert. If you plan to attend CEU courses and a refresher. Not to be rude but if you are not going to use it, then why keep it? Consider how much you will loose in between and alike AJ describes the course is not that long. 

If you are in the N.E. portion, look at  www.oemta.org  and see current educational conferences and possible job opportunities. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## tulsa442 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm definatly going to use it. I am currently working on my degree in Fire and Emergency Services. I didn't want to start in a volunteer department yet because I wasn't sure if I had enough time for it. But it looks like my best bet would be to start volunteering...


----------



## medic417 (Mar 25, 2009)

tulsa442 said:


> Also, is there an online EMT basic course or something?





http://www.percomonline.com/percom/Home/tabid/58/Default.aspx

http://www.techproservices.net/


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.trainingdivision.com

BTW, Lee Richardson at Tech Pro Services (see medic417's link) is an NR rep and may be able to advise you how to best do this.  Shoot him an e-mail.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 25, 2009)

tulsa442 said:


> I'm definatly going to use it. I am currently working on my degree in Fire and Emergency Services. I didn't want to start in a volunteer department yet because I wasn't sure if I had enough time for it. But it looks like my best bet would be to start volunteering...



Might want to keep your ears in tune. Rumors is that Stillwater maybe changing their EMS system. 

R/r911


----------



## tulsa442 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for all of the information. Looks like I need to make the dicision to work in volunteering with school and work.


----------

